# OSBA Fall Convention November 1st. - Michael Palmer and Sue Cobey



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

The Ohio State Beekeepers Association is holding its annual Fall Conference at Tolles Career & Technical Center in Plain City, Ohio. Based on past attendance, and the central Ohio location, we anticipate attendance of over 300 beekeepers. Our powerhouse line-up of guest speakers include: Sue Cobey, Mike Palmer, Reed Johnson, Dr. Jim Tew. Tolles, Denise Ellsworth, Lowell Lufkin and John Grafton.

Career & Technical Center is our continuing meeting location for our Fall Conference. This location is easily accessible, and offers easy access parking, large classrooms, large room for lunch and a huge hall for vendors. This facility enhances the conference experience for participants and vendors and will provide a location where we can continue to grow. We are also excited to include honey judging this year at the OSBA Fall Meeting. Enter your honey and win bragging rights for your honey! Based on past attendance, and central we expect over 300 beekeepers. Several vendors will also be there with a variety of bee supplies for sale. 

See http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/fc for more information.

Registration is now open and is quickly filling up.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice lineup of speakers. Wish I could be there.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

We have an update on vendors. If you have a big order, be sure to contact them so you can pick it up at the conference and save on shipping.

Dadant
Brushy Mountain
Mann Lake
Mel Disselkoen
Blue Sky Bee Supplies
Simpsons Bee Supplies.
Modern Beekeeping
Reids Apiary & Bee-tique
BEEpothecary
Betterbee
Just Added: Wicwas Press


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Mote last Minute Vendors for the OSBA Fall Conference, November 1st!

Bee Culture, Pierco, and Northern Bee


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Last call for preregistrations! We will still welcome you at the door, but lunch and the per-registration discount for members wont' be available.
The vendor list has been extended again to include Kelly Beekeeping (Walter T Kelly for us 'Old' beekeepers) and Parsons Gold Apiaries.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I got all excited when I saw the OSBA since I just signed up for the Oregon State Bee meeting. Maybe since everybody is on the road they can hop on down to Seaside Oregon the following weekend (November 7-9th) and enjoy the Pacific Ocean storms! 
Now is that a profession thread hijack or what!


----------



## krista45036 (Oct 7, 2014)

cant wait! a newbee looking for education and some basic equipment.


----------

